# Bladen, NE - WTB-Mount for SnoWay 29VHD-Ford 2013 F250



## lowflyer (Feb 26, 2019)

I Just bought a Sno-Way 29vhd V plow, it seems it is the drive in type. I have a 2013 Ford F-250 Diesel and I am looking for the correct mount for this particular plow as well as the lighting and power harness if someone happens to have it. Thanks all


----------



## khnitz (Aug 2, 2018)

First, I don't have a mount for your truck. But, I had to source a Snoway mount this past season for my Ram2500 as I bought a ~2005 Snoway HTD plow and repaired it for use.

The Snoway site has a lot of resources and will let you search out the correct Part Number for the mount that you need, as well as the PNs for the lighting kit and adapters. You may have a tough time finding the mount used, as Snoway plows do not seem to be as prevalent as other brands. [email protected] and FB Marketplace are also places to search for used mounts. May also want to put a Wanted ad up on CL.


----------

